# Tommy  Steele and others that I grew up with.



## Ljc

I was seven years old when this came out. I must have driven my mum mad singing it over and over and over ..........


----------



## Ljc

When I was little , friends  of the family taught me the twist but they called it the mashed potato.

This clip nearly made me p myself.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> When I was little friends  of the family taught me the twist but they called it the mashed potato.
> 
> This clip nearly made me p myself.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


Hehe!  The men from back then always look like they're in their mid-40s, but probably only 20s!  

I thought this modern video from Sia captured that 50s/60s look perfectly, and gave it a real twist


----------



## Vince_UK

Ljc said:


> I was seven years old when this came out. I must have driven my mum mad signing it over and over and over ..........


I had to go and look up what he is currently doing, haven't heard of him for years. He is 81 and still working.
I hated that song lol


----------



## Wirrallass

This was one of my favourites..


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> When I was little friends  of the family taught me the twist but they called it the mashed potato.
> 
> This clip nearly made me p myself.  I hope you enjoy it as much as I have.


----------



## C&E Guy

Chubby Checker used to write great detective novels.

Every one had a twist at the end!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Hehe!  The men from back then always look like they're in their mid-40s, but probably only 20s!
> 
> I thought this modern video from Sia captured that 50s/60s look perfectly, and gave it a real twist


That is brill.


----------



## kentish maid

and





Two of my favourites


----------



## Wirrallass

I had to dig deep in the archives for this!!


----------



## Ljc

I love all those videos, Thanks for posting them. 

I was 12 when this came out


----------



## Wirrallass

This may have been before your time Ljc but thought I'd post it anyway....


----------



## Wirrallass

This brings back nostalgic memories ~ the days before arthritis & dodgy knees!


----------



## Wirrallass

Giving my age away here




WL


----------



## mikeyB

wirralass said:


> This may have been before your time Ljc but thought I'd post it anyway....


It’s certainly not before Ljc’s time - or mine. She was a fantastic singer, died in a plane crash in 1963, leaving a husband and two kids, one just a toddler. I was 10, and I was starting to think every American singer had to die in plane or car crash. John Denver kept the noble tradition going, as did Jim Reeves, but that unfortunately didn’t shut him up.


----------



## Wirrallass

I love this thread Lin, I feel rejuvenated! 
Thanks.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Anyone remember this?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

...or this?





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is a hoot!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my favourites Ljc

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I remember this well

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

....and this....






WL


----------



## HOBIE

Ljc said:


> I was seven years old when this came out. I must have driven my mum mad singing it over and over and over ..........


It tells a storey  No harm at all


----------



## Wirrallass

Such a big voice from such a small person

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

.... yet another one to add to your collection 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Remember this @Ljc? I think I bought almost every one of his vinyl singles back in the day!!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Loved this.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I remember him as an actor in Little House on the Prairie: Bonanza; and Highway to Heaven plus many more. 

But I can't remember the tv series South....? Was it Southfork??? Ranch. Can anyone recall the series?

Not only was he an actor but a Director; Producer and Screenwriter.
Michael sadly passed away 01 July 1991.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Beautiful song.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

They were a great band. Loved this song

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

I used to swoon over this gorgeous singer still do when I listen to his songs

WL


----------



## Ljc

I forgot about this thread, I am going to have a lovely time catching up and watching all the videos.
I was a young teen when this group became famous 
I couldn’t stand the Beatles , still can’t  but I loved this group


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I forgot about this thread, I am going to have a lovely time catching up and watching all the videos.
> I was a young teen when this group became famous
> I couldn’t stand the Beatles , still can’t  but I loved this group


I loved Freddie too ~ he always seemed 'full of beans!' when he sang.
Enjoy your catching up time Lin x
WL


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> I loved Freddie too ~ he always seemed 'full of beans!' when he sang.
> Enjoy your catching up time Lin x
> WL


I’m glad I’m not alone


----------



## Ljc

Here is my all time favourite signger , my heartthrob 




Who was closely followed by the King.


----------



## Ljc

And my third favourite singer is


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I forgot about this thread, I am going to have a lovely time catching up and watching all the videos.
> I was a young teen when this group became famous
> I couldn’t stand the Beatles , still can’t  but I loved this group


I gave it a bump coz I thought you had forgotten it
Besides, there's some great artistes and songs here from my era which I enjoy listening to as well.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This one's for you @Ljc

WL


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> This one's for you @Ljc
> 
> WL


Thanks that brought back memories


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Thanks that brought back memories
> View attachment 9942


You're welcome 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

wirralass said:


> You're welcome
> 
> WL





Ljc said:


> Thanks that brought back memories
> View attachment 9942


@Ljc three guesses what I'm going to do now?
 
WL


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> @Ljc three guesses what I'm going to do now?
> View attachment 9943
> WL


Ummmm no  Not sure.... let me think 
?
?
?
Would it be , no surely not


----------



## Wirrallass

Yet another favourite from my era

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Just dropped by to listen to this....





Yet another great oldie from my era.

WL


----------



## Ljc

I used to hear this quite a lot when I was little , it was a hit in the year I was born , I could never remember what it was called





I’m sitting here listening to it now, such good memories, I must see if I can buy it.


----------



## Ljc

Here is another I heard a lot when little but I never did like it


----------



## Ljc

I loved all of the Kings songs but this one hold a very special place in my heart


----------



## Ljc

And another 




.

Oops just seen the time got to go stab myself and swallow 6 sweeties , then twiddle my thumbs for  @bout  40 mins before I can eat, so I’ll be lurking around then


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I loved all of the Kings songs but this one hold a very special place in my heart


I'm ashamed to say I don't recall ever having heard this ~ I don't know why but it did bring a lump in my throat! Thanks Ljc.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Yet another great song by the King himself and I'm loving it

WL


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Yet another great song by the King himself and I'm loving it
> 
> WL


It’s beautiful. I was only 4/5 years old when I first heard it


----------



## Ljc

This one reminds me of a hilarious time at work.   Imagine the scene .  We were set up in quite a large room, where blood donors were queuing  , we were taking them through the initial process of checking iron levels, going through lots of health and lifstyle questions. We were sharing the room with an orchestra that was rehearsing for a competition, they were about 20 feet away from us and playing this piece many times,  gustily .
As you can imagine we were often in hysterics , which tended to start some of the musicians off, the baton wielder  , kept having to send the same two musicians  outside to compose themselves, which started us off again lol. 
This is the piece they were rehearsing 




   enjoy .
We found out next time we went to the venue That they took first place, then they started rehearsing again


----------



## C&E Guy

wirralass said:


> This is a hoot!
> 
> WL



There's a scene from "Allo Allo" that does a version of this with a gateau from the chateau and a candle with a handle etc.  Brilliant!!


----------



## Wirrallass

https://dai.ly/xrp43v

This is for you C&E GUY. It's equally as hilarious!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

One of my heart throbs in my teens ~ and a favourite song too.

WL


----------



## Ljc

My fourth favourit singer was


----------



## Ljc

When I was knee high  to a cricket I used to love watching Liver Archy ( I really thought that was his name) on telly


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> When I was knee high  to a cricket I used to love watching Liver Archy ( I really thought that was his name) on telly


Haha! You should post 'Liver Archy' in the thread Misheard Lyrics Ljc.


----------



## Wirrallass

1971
Anyone remember this?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1969

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Surely everyone remembers this? 

WL


----------



## Ljc

wirralass said:


> Surely everyone remembers this?
> 
> WL


I used to love that song.


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> I used to love that song.


So did I and my daughter's too

WL
Edited to add: So did my three grandsons


----------



## Ljc

Another if my favourites is Frank Ifield and I’ve always been fascinated by yodelling so are here two of my favourites in one


----------



## Ljc

Not a singer  but a variety show that we watched every Sunday night.
I was 8yrs old when this was in telly. 
The Dancing girls doing the high kicks are the Tiller girls, not the original 1900ish ones though ,  I never knew at that tender age that many years later I would eventually work with one of the of the Tiller girls it was a massive change for her, I mean from doing the high kicks to handling the red stuff.
Sunday night at the London Palladium,





Part two





Part 4


----------



## Ljc

I was about 8 yrs old when I first heard this. I loved it and Sang  it all the time , I’ve no idea why mum didn’t like it


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc




----------



## Ljc

Another one about holes lol


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Wirrallass

Catchy tune from the 60's 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1961

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Haha! Remember this?!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1962

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1966

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1972

Can't believe some of us went crazy over this song ~ Erm but not me!!!However, it was very popular back then

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

1963

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This takes me back a long way ~ poor little green man

WL


----------



## Ljc

1960


----------



## Austin Mini

Both Charlie Watts and Shirley Eaton in the late 1950s went to the same secondary school as me in north London. We didn’t know then what lay ahead for us.


----------

